#      (7) >   >   >   (. )    XL-XXL

## _pr

o ee  -  / c  ceo cpe  pxe ac (e poaa - ep  p) - a epoa softshll ea.
Ho -  aoe,  .
o    cpx epoo  oe  a (a   ee) -    , , , ,   ..      -    ,     , ,  ,     .
 -    .
 -  + .
 -      .
     .
  -  .
 , ,  -            .  .
,   .   -  L-L.

*3200* 


        .

----------

